# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Zgjedhjet parlamentare 2014 ne Kosove

## Antiproanti

*Kuvendi nshpi, emrat e deputetëve që votuan kundër*



*Me 90 vota pro, 4 kundër dhe 3 abstenime është bërë shpërbërja e Kuvendit të Kosovës.* 

Me gjithë diskutimet e zjarrta të deputetëve të AKR-së dhe të AAK-së se janë kundër shpërbërjes së Kuvendit por rrëzimit të qeverisë një numër i vogël i tyre ka votuar kundër shpërbërjes.

*Kundër kanë votuar:

Ahmet Isufi nga AAK-ja dhe Myzejene Selmani, Suzana Novoberdaliu dhe Sevdije Lama nga AKR-ja.* 

Në këtë mënyrë vendi shkon në zgjedhje të parakohshme ndërsa data duhet të caktohet nga Presidentja Jahjaga.

8 qershori është data e vetme e cila është diskutuar deri më tani. 


*Limaj: Askush nuk ka pse të krenohet me punën e tij në Kuvend*

Fatmir Limaj ka thënë se ndihet mirë që kjo përbërje e parlamentit po shpërndahet duke shpresuar në një përbërje të re më të mirë.

Ai para deputetëve ka thënë se askush nuk ka arsye të dalë ballëlartë nga ky parlament sepse sipas tij nuk ka se më se të krenohen. 

***


*Del Albini në foltore, qeveritarët dalin prej seancës*

Në momentin kur lideri i Vetëvendosjes që doli në foltore të Kuvendit për të mbajtur fjalim, një pjesë e madhe e pjesëtarëve të qeverisë janë larguar nga salla e Kuvendit.

Kryeministri, dhe shumica e ministrave, por edhe kryetari i Kuvendit, Jakup Krasniqi nuk kanë pritur që Kurti të thotë fjalën e parë kur nxituan që të largohen menjëherë nga salla e Kuvendit.

Në fjalën e tij, lideri i VV fillimisht e ka përsëritur kërkesën e këtij subjekti që në vend të shkarkimit të Kuvendit të shkarkohet qeveria pasi ajo dështoi në premtimin kryesor.

_Kryeministri duhet të jap dorëheqje sepse premtoi që të krijojë ushtrinë dhe dështoi. Rendi moral kur dështon, është që të rrëzohet qeveria. Rendi e do që opozita ta rrëzojë qeverinë tash_, ka thënë ndër të tjera Kurti.

Albin Kurti kujtoi takimet që kishte rregullisht me LDK dhe AAK kur bëheshin përpjekje për të krijuar bllokun opozitar, por kjo dështoi sipas tij pasi duket që përpjekja kryesore qënka për të krijuar një bllok tjetër, PDK  LDK.

*Lideri i VV i bëri thirrje Lidhjes Demokratike që të bëhet bashkë me ta dhe AAK dhe ta mbështesin mocionin e kësaj të fundit për rrëzimin e qeverisë.*

Kryetari i grupit parlamentar të LDK-së, Ismet Beqiri, tha se qëndrimi i këtij subjekti nuk ndryshon pasi ata duan shpërbërjen e Kuvendit dhe zgjedhjet të mbahen më 8 qershor.

*****

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/33575...je-te-kuvendit

----------

cMd Al (20-05-2014),ganimet (28-05-2014)

----------


## Antiproanti

*Mustafa e quan fitore të demokracisë shpërndarjen e Kuvendit*

Kreu i LDK-së, Isa Mustafa e ka cilësuar si fitore të demokracisë shpërndarjen e Kuvendit, dhe faktin se vendi do të shkojë në zgjedhje të parakohshme.

“_Sot, Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës mori vendim për shpërndarjen e tij. Me këtë akt, vendi shkon në zgjedhje të parakohshme. Është kjo një fitore e demokracisë, kurse me votën tuaj do të jetë fitore e ardhmërisë së vendit tonë_”, ka shkruar Mustafa, në profilin e tij në Facebook.

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9124


*Lekaj: Udha e mbarë në opozitë, Hashim*

*Nuk ka vonuar një “urim” nga ish kryetari i Gjakovës, Pal Lekaj, për kryeministrin Hashim Thaçi, pak minuta pasi Kuvendi ka vendosur për shpërndarjen e legjislaturës së katërt. Ai i ka dëshiruar kryeministrit në detyrë, udhë të mbarë për në opozitë.*

“_Qeveria Thaçi e filloi mandatin e saj me premtime për një Kosovë Evropiane, të zhvilluar ekonomikisht, lëvizje të lirë të qytetareve të saj - pa viza, rritje të nivelit të punësimit dhe hapje të vendeve të reja të punës, arsim cilësor, rregullim të infrastrukturës, administratë efikase, gjyqësi të pavarur, e shumë premtime tjera, që për fatin e keq të qytetareve kurrë nuk u realizuan. Për dy mandate të kësaj qeverisje, Kosova nuk ka frymuar e lirë nga politika jo e mirëfilltë, e cila vetëm i bëri dëm të madh një vendi dhe shteti të sapo formuar, siç është Kosova, dhe e kthyen në regres, në një vend të pashpresë për qytetarët e saj_”, ka shkruar Lekaj.

Lekaj ka thënë se e zgjedhur me vota të popullit kjo qeveri punoj kundër popullit.

“_Nuk arritën të realizonin as minimumin e premtimeve të dhëna, krijuan një shëndetësi të degraduar, arsim jo cilësor dhe skajshmërisht të politizuar, gjyqësi të varur nga politika, administratë jo efikase dhe të mbuluar nga nepotizmi, rritje të papunësisë, ulje të mirëqenies sociale, shkallë të lartë të korrupsionit dhe dukurive tjera negative, dhe fal kësaj keqqeverisje, Kosova disa herë u rendit në ranglista ndërkombëtare për përformanca të dobëta_”, ka shkruar Lekaj.

Ai, sikurse anëtarët e partisë së tij në Kuvend thotë se ky fund që u erdhi sot, nuk është fundi që meriton kjo keqqeverisje.

“_Këta degradues është dashur përfunduar mandatin e tyre muaj më parë, duke u shkarkuar me anë mocioni mosbesimi ndaj saj, e jo ti jepet jetë deri sot, kur ata vet e shpërndanë parlamentin dhe u vet-shkarkuan, duke pranuar dështimet dhe mos funksionimin e tyre_”.

Lekaj thotë se për Kosovën shumë shpejtë po fillon një etapë e re, drejtim i ri. Ai është i bindur se kjo keqqeverisje do të zëvendësohet me një qeverisje që ka program konkret për zhvillimin e përshpejtuar ekonomik të vendit, ku askush nuk mund të jetë mbi ligjin, ku qytetareve u garantohet siguri, gjenerim i vendeve të reja të punës, gjyqësorë korrekt dhe të pavarur, të rinjve u garantohet e ardhme, mirëqenie, dinjitet, arsimim cilësorë.

“_Mbi të gjitha qeverisje me duar te pastra_”, thotë Lekaj.

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9110

----------


## Antiproanti

*Vetëshpërbërja, puna më e mirë e këtij Kuvendi*

Analisti Lumir Abdixhiku, thotë se përgjatë 3 viteve ekzistencë, puna më e mirë e këtij Parlamenti del të jetë vetëshpërbërja.

“_Këta deputetë asnjëherë votë më të mençur e më meritore nuk kanë dhënë se sa kjo e shkarkimit të vetvetes_”, ka shkruar ai.

“_Deri në ‘kurrë më sërish’, lamtumirë sjellepshtjelljanë, analfabetë universitarë, struca e cuba zaptues të tjerë_”, ka shtuar më tej ai.

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9111

----------


## Antiproanti

*Hera e tretë që dështon Thaçi, asnjëherë nuk e çoi mandatin deri në fund!*



Deputetët e legjislaturës së katërt të Kuvendit të Kosovës, për herë të fundit do të mblidhen sot.

Me 55 nënshkrime ata i kanë kërkuar Kryesisë thirrjen e një seance të jashtëzakonshme me një pikë të vetme të rendit të ditës-shpërbërjen e Kuvendit të Kosovës.

Analisti politik, Gazmend Islami, thotë për Gazetën “Bota sot” se, ashtu si erdhën edhe u bënë deputet, ashtu po ikin me faqe të zezë.

“_Garnitura më e keqe që ka pas ndonjëherë Kuvendi i Kosovës. Kurrë sytë mos ua pafshim këtyre faqezinjve që erdhën me të vjedhur edhe po dalin nga ky Kuvend edhe më hajna me përjashtim të një numri të vogël që erdhën ndershëm edhe mbetën të tillë_”, thotë Islami.

Ndërsa, Driton Tali, thekson se është një veprim i arsyeshëm, sepse moti Qeveria nuk e ka shumicën.

“_Pra është qeverisur nga pakica, dhe po të ia shtojmë edhe faktin se ky Kuvend ishte si rezultat i vjedhjeve masive, atëherë unë nuk besoj se dikujt i "dhimbset". Uroj që procesi i zgjedhjeve të shkojë mirë pa probleme dhe të mos ketë manipulime të votave siç pati me 2010_”, thotë Tali, për Gazetën “Bota sot”.

Ndërkaq, analisti Haki Abazi, thekson se, shpërbërja e vetes është akt destruktiv dhe sigurisht gjendje psikologjike që ka nevojë për trajtim dhe shërim.

“_Po në jetën institucionale çfarë në fakt do të thotë kur shpërbërja si akt dhe proces ndodh në një sistem parlamentar ku Parlamenti është institucioni nga i cili buron mandati i shtyllës ekzekutive, drejtësisë dhe presidenti/ja_”, pohon ai.

Abazi potencon se, Parlamenti në asnjë formë nuk duhet të shpërbehet i pari meqë në instance të fundit është shtylla kryesore dhe e vetmja që nuk duhet të lë vakum në veprimin institucional dhe gjithashtu është mekanizmi ndaj të cilit duhet të jenë përgjegjës edhe shtyllat tjera të pushtetit.

“_Në fund të fundit, në sistem parlamentar, vetëm parlamentarët kanë marrë të drejtën për përfaqësim të interesit nga vota direkte e qytetarit. Askush tjetër nuk ka mandat të derivuar direkt. Tani nëse ekzekutivi kontrollon shpërbërjen e parlamentit ose kontrollon Parlamentin, dhe qoftë edhe me marrëveshje politike me partitë, është akt kundër kushtetues, sepse për të marrë besimin e dhënë dhe për të shkurtuar mandatin kohor të parlamentareve duhet që kjo të bëhet në procedura kushtetuese_”, vlerëson Abazi.

Sipas tij, nëse Qeveria që në fakt është ashtu nuk mund ta kryej punën e vet në mungesë të shumicës, atëherë ajo duhet të hedhet në votëbesim dhe nëse humb atëherë mandatari tjetër merr të drejtën për të krijuar Qeveri qoftë edhe për një javë.

“_Kjo është hera e tretë që ky njeri nuk mundet ta kryej mandatin deri në fund. Pa analizuar dështimet e njëpasnjëshme dhe krijimin e një vrime të madhe dhe të zezë nga e cila vështirë dilet, vete fakti që përfundimi është i hershëm dhe i parakohshëm, eskivimi politik është jo parimor dhe shkelja e kushtetues në rastin e nënshkrimit të marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare e bënë Qeverinë dhe qeverisjen antikushtetuese dhe Gjykata Kushtetuese duhet të merret seriozisht me këtë gjë_”, thekson Abazi.

Për shpërndarjen e Kuvendit, duhen 80 vota të deputetëve. Nëse LDK, PDK, AKR e AAK, bashkë me një pjesë të minoriteteve, votojnë pro atëherë Kuvendi do të shpërbëhej. Kurse deputetët serbë, të cilat bojkotuan dy seancat e fundit nuk dihet nëse do të jenë prezent të mërkurën.

*Kushtetuta kërkon që në raste të shpërndarjes së Kuvendit, zgjedhjet të mbahen jo më vonë se dyzet e pesë (45) ditë pas shpërndarjes. Bazuar në ligjin aktual për zgjedhjet e përgjithshme, zgjedhjet e parakohshme mbahen brenda një periudhe të shkurtër kohore, ndërkaq rregulloret imponojnë një fushatë elektorale jo më të gjatë se 10-ditore.*


http://botasot.info/kosova/296144/he...-deri-ne-fund/

----------


## Llapi

*Erdhi koha të fillojmë Misionin e Ri* 

* Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi pas shpërndarjes së Kuvendit të Kosovës i ka falënderuar partitë politike për punën e përbashkët për konsolidimin e shtetit.
Ai në profilin e tij në “Facebook”, ka shkruar se ka ardhur koha për fillimin e “Misionit të Ri. “Dua të falënderoj qytetarët e Kosovës për mundësinë që më kanë dhënë për t'ju shërbyer atyre dhe interesave të Republikës sonë. Falënderoj të gjitha partitë politike për punën e përbashkët në konsolidimin e shtetit. Erdhi koha të fillojmë Misionin e Ri”,  ka shkruar Thaçi.*

----------


## Llapi

*Nga sot e tutje ju ftoje të bëheni pjese e fushatës dhe fitores se PDK-së.
Ju garantojë se edhe kësaj rradhe do te jete nje fitore historike dhe bindëse. I juaji H.Th*

----------


## Antiproanti

*Zgjedhjet mund të mbahen më 15 qershor*




*Liderët e partive politike nuk e kanë diskutuar vetëm 8 qershorin si datë të mundshme për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme.*

Burime të Gazetës Blic, kanë bërë të ditur së 15 qershori është diskutuar si data me e përshtatshme për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme, pasi që, kjo datë është me përshtatshme për t’i dhenë kohë më shumë edhe KQZ-së për përgatitjen sa më mirë për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve.

Ai ka thënë se në takime është diskutuar edhe ky opsion duke marrë parasysh deklaratën e kryetares së Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve (KQZ), Valdete Daka e cila ka deklaruar se 8 qershori është opsion thuajse i pamundur për t’i organizuar zgjedhjet.

*Ndryshe edhe kjo datë, pra 15 qershori është brenda afatit kushtetues, që parashihet se zgjedhjet në raste të shpërndarjes së Kuvendit duhet të mbahen jo më vonë se 45 ditë.*

Bazuar në ligjin aktual për zgjedhjet e përgjithshme, zgjedhjet e parakohshme mbahen brenda një periudhe të shkurtër kohore, ndërkaq rregulloret imponojnë një fushatë elektorale jo më të gjatë se 10 ditore.

“_Nuk ka kohë të mjaftueshme për t’i organizuar zgjedhjet më 8 qershor, sepse do t’i kemi në dispozicion vetëm 30 ditë. Do të jetë një kohë shumë e shkurtër. Pra, nëse vendoset që zgjedhjet parlamentare të mbahen më 8 qershor, KQZ-ja është para një sfidë të madhe. Prandaj 8 qershori po më duket si opsion i pamundur_”, ka deklaruar pak ditë me parë kryetarja e KQZ-së, Valdete Daka. /Telegrafi/

http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/zgjed...r-2-44476.html

----------


## Antiproanti

*Zyrtare, zgjedhjet më 8 qershor*

Presidentja e vendit Atifete Jahjaga ka bërë publik vendimin për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme parlamentare më 8 qershor.

Ajo konfirmoj se në konsultim me partitë politike dhe me kryetaren e Komisionit Qendroë Zgjedhorë ka vendosur që t'i dekretoj zgjedhjet e parakohëshme, derisa iu ka bërë thirrje partitë politike që të zhvillojnë një garë fer dhe demokratike. 

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/33666...t-me-8-qershor

----------


## Antiproanti

*Ilir Deda në Vetëvendosje*



Drejtori i Institutit KIPRED, Ilir Deda, pritet sot të aderojë në Lëvizjen Vetëvendosje (VV).

I pari i ish–partisë “Fryma e Re”, sipas burimeve të sigurta të Telegrafit, sot do ta bëjë zyrtarizimin e këtij kalimi.

Spekulimet për kalimet e Dedës në VV, janë duke qarkulluar tash e disa javë.

Ndryshe, muajt e fundit kanë ndodhur disa aderime nga shoqëria civile nëpër parti politike. /Telegrafi/

http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/ilir-...e-2-44512.html

----------


## Lexuesi_

Sa ma shume qe dalin ftyra si te Ilir Dedes aq ma shume bindese do jet fitorja e Thaqit.

----------

Shtimjanii (09-05-2014)

----------


## Antiproanti

*Ilir Deda zyrtarizon kalimin në Vetëvendosje*



Edhe drejtori i KIPRED-it, Ilir Deda i është bashkuar sot Lëvizjes Vetëvendosjes. Këtë e ka bërë publike lideri i VV, Albin Kurti në një takim ku kjo lëvizje ka paraqitur alternativen e saj qeverisëse.

*Deda tha se vetëm me VV dhe Albin Kurtin kryeministër, qytetarët mund të ndihen krenar që janë qytetarë të shtetit të Kosovës.*

Po na sulmojnë sepse ne jemi të rëndësishëm, e fitorja është shumë afër. Me VV problemet e qytetarëve dhe shtetit nuk janë të padukshme, siç kanë qenë deri tani, tha Deda.

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/33708...e-vetevendosje

----------

bili99 (28-05-2014)

----------


## Antiproanti

*Votat e xhematit në 800 xhamitë e Kosovës, tek “Partia e Drejtësisë” apo tek “LISBA” e Ramiqit?!*



Kosova me tri parti me aktivitete me orientim fetar islamik


*Në zgjedhjet e 8 qershorit në vendvotime mund të shohim aktivistë ose vëzhgues (jo komisionarë e numërues votash) zgjedhor me mjekra, femra me shami e perçe, e religjioze. Në Kosovë tashmë janë tri parti që me aktivitete janë me orientim fetar islamik. Është “Partia e Drejtësisë” (PD) e Ferid Aganit, “Nisma për Drejtësi dhe Zhvillim” (NDZh) e Amir Ahmetit, “Lëvizja Islame Bashkohu”/ LISBA e Arsim Krasniqit dhe Fuad Ramiqit.*


Deri më tani “Partia e Drejtësisë”/ PD e Ferid Aganit ishte nën strehën e qeverisjes së korruptuar të Hashim Thaçi, ku vet kryetari Ferid Agani ka qenë ministër i shëndetësisë. Në këtë ministri pati disa skandale që mund ta dëmtojnë PD-në në zgjedhjet e ardhshme sikurse dëmi tjetër mund të vij edhe partitë rivale që janë NDZh-ja e Amir Ahmetit, sikurse dhe nga aktivitetet e partisë LISBA. Kjo e fundit “Lëvizja Islame Bashkohu” vazhdon të mbetet në inkubator, duke mos u shtrirë në tërë Kosovën. Një shumicë e anëtarëve të këtyre tri partive janë praktikues të fesë dhe kanë orientime fetare.

Dy muaj më parë nga përplasjet e brendshme në Partinë e Drejtësisë na lindi partia e re, “Nisma për Drejtësi dhe Zhvillim” NDZh e deputetit Amir Ahmeti. I cili e braktisi “Partinë e Drejtësisë”. Tashmë NDZh ka hap një zyrë- seli prapa xhamisë së “Katër Llullave” në Prishtinë dhe ende s’ka zyra në terren. Në zona të ndryshme janë angazhuar njerëz me orientime fetare ose edhe teologë. 

http://botasot.info/kosova/296517/vo...sba-e-ramiqit/

----------


## Antiproanti

*Mustafa:Nuk do të koalicion me PDK-në*



*Kreu i LDK-së, Isa Mustafa duke folur për zgjedhjet e 8 qershorit, tha se është i bindur se do t’i fitoj zgjedhjet.*


 Ndërkaq, marrëveshjen e sheh të hapur për AKR-në dhe Nismën, ndërkaq me PDK thotë se nuk do të bëjë koalicion.

 Mustafa, tha se me Fatmir Limaj ka raporte të shkëlqyera dhe është një pres persona që mund të punohet. 


* Mustafa: Vajza e Ibrahim Rugovës, Teuta në LDK!?*

Lideri I LDK-së, Isa Mustafa ka thënë se vajza e Ibrahim Rugovës, Teuta mund të jetë pjesë e listës së LDK-së.

“Teuta mund të jetë pjesë e listës sonë. Ajo është një vazjë e përgatitur mirë dhe do të mund të sillte vota në LDK mirëpo ende nuk është vendosur asgjë”, ka thënë Mustafa.

Shefi i Odës Ekonomike Gjermane, Bardhyl Metaj do të jetë përforcimi i radhës së LDK-së, kështua tha Mustafa. 


*Mustafa: Vetëvendosje veç në ëndërr mund me qeverisë si ne* 

Kreu i LDK-së, duke folur për qeverisjen aktuale në Prishtinë, ka thënë së edhe Vetëvendosje dhe PDK , veç në ëndërr mund të qeverisin si Mustafa.

Ai tha se gjatë qeverisjes së tij ka investua mjaftë shumë në Prishtinë, ndërkaq deri më tani kjo qeverisje nuk ka arritur të nderoj asgjë, nuk ka siguruar ujë siç thoshin 20 orë e shumë të tjera.

Mustafa ndihet krenar për punën  e tij që e ka bërë në Prishtinë. 


*Mustafa: Vetëvendosje shumë e vogël për LDK-në* 

Kreu i LDK-së, Isa Mustafa në një intervistë në Klan Kosova duke folur për bashkëpunimin me partitë politike, ai tha se kanë bashkëpunim me të gjithë.

Isa Mustafa tha se Lëvizja Vetëvendosje është parti shumë e vogël për LDK-në.

Mustafa si rival në zgjedhje e sheh vetëm PDK-në, ndërsa Vetëvendosje është e vogël sipas tij për LDK-në.

Ndërkaq, Isa Mustafa ka thënë se mesazhi i kryeministrit për “misionin e ri”, tha se misioni i vetëm i kësaj qeveria është të dal në opozitë.
http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/33749...gel-per-ldk-ne

----------


## Antiproanti

*Qeveria në largim pritet ta nënshkruajë kontratën 600-milionëshe* 

Kryeministri prezanton projektet madhore të Qeverisë.

Njëra nga pikat e fushatës së kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi pritet të jetë edhe fillimi i ndërtimit të autostradës Prishtinë - Han i Elezit, shkruan sot Koha Ditore.

*Opozita konsideron se Qeveria në largim nuk mund të nënshkruajë kontratë që krijon obligime financiare për qeveritë e ardhshme.*

Qeveria do t’i shtyjë përpara edhe projektin “Kosova e Re” dhe atë të Brezovicës, që po ashtu kundërshtohen nga opozita. (Detajet i sjell Visar Prebreza në numrin e sotëm të Kohës Ditore)

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9328

----------


## Antiproanti

*Këto zgjedhje vendosin fatin e Thaçit, Mustafës dhe Pacollit* 

*Koalicione të paparashikuara dhe garë e ashpër mes partive politike pritet të kemi në muajin në vazhdim. Të paktën kështu kanë vlerësuar analistët politikë në emisionin Rubikon, ku kanë diskutuar për partitë politike dhe zgjedhjet e 8 qershorit.*

Madje, sipas tyre, këto zgjedhje do të vendosin edhe fatin e liderëve si Hashim Thaçi, Isa Mustafa e Behgjet Pacolli.

Duke folur për fushatat dhe organizimin e partive politike para zgjedhjeve, ata kanë vlerësuar se PDK-ja, megjithëse ka një panik, është duke menaxhuar mirë situatën. Për LDK-në kanë thënë se deri më tani ka qenë e mbyllur për prurjet e reja, ndërsa aderimet në Vetëvendosje janë cilësuar si jo të përputhshme.

Kryeredaktori i “Kohës Ditore”, Agron Bajrami ka thënë se fitorja e kryeqytetit nga Shpend Ahmeti ka bërë që individë të caktuar të afrohen me Vetëvendosjen. Sipas Bajramit, LDK-ja duhet falënderuar për një gjë.

“_LDK-ja ka llogaritur që të insistojë që të mos i kemi vendet e rezervuara dhe për këtë duhet falënderuar. Partia e dytë, pra LDK-ja, është shumë afër, por ajo nuk e ka të rezervuar fitoren dhe për këtë duhet të luftojë për të_”, ka thënë Bajrami, teksa ka komentuar edhe kryeministrin në detyrë Hashim Thaçi.

“_Thaçi ka shpërfaqur panik, me faktin e ngritjes së pagave dhe premtimeve marramendëse_”, ka thënë Bajrami.

Sipas tij, “_Nisma..” e Limajt dhe Krasniqi do ta kalojë pragun, derisa një gjë të tillë ai mendon se nuk do të mund ta bëjë AKR-ja e Behgjet Pacolli_.

Analistja Laura Kryeziu ka thënë se është e çuditshme se si partia në pushtet sillet sikur do ta marrë pushtetin, ndërsa LDK-ja sillet sikur u lodhë nga pushteti dhe ajo ende nuk ka treguar vullnet për fitore.

“_Isa Mustafa e ka humbur Prishtinën, është fajtor për këtë presidente dhe edhe pse është afër fitimit, sillet sikur i lodhur_”, ka thënë Kryeziu. “_Ndërsa në PDK ka një mobilizim edhe përkundër panikut, ata po mundohen ta tejkalojnë këtë_”, ka shtuar më tej ajo.

Ndërsa analisti Astrit Gashi, thotë se LDK-ja e pat një momentum pas zgjedhjeve lokale, por menjëherë u struken, hynë sikur në zgafellë.
“_Ata janë duke punuar në terren por problemi i tyre qendror është se ata fushatës se tyre nuk i kanë vënë titull dhe nuk kanë ofruar asgjë konkrete. Dhe sipas mendimit tim, nuk kanë qenë të hapur mjaftueshëm për prurje të reja”, ka thënë Gashi. “Ndërkaq, paniku i PDK-së ka rezultuar me gjithë ato premtime populiste që i bëri Thaçi_”, ka shtuar më tej Gashi.

Analisti Imer Mushkolaj, ka thënë se fushata arrogante e bezdisshme dhe intensive e Hashim Thaçit me rritje të pagave dhe që ishte kryekëput populiste i ka gjetur të papërgatitura partitë politike.
“_LDK-ja sikur është frikuar t’u kundërvihet këtyre veprimeve_”, ka thënë Mushkolaj. 

Analistët, më tej i kanë vlerësuar tejet të dobët dhe pa kulturë parlamentare ligjvënësit që dje shkarkuan vetën, madje ata janë shprehur se *shumë prej tyre Kuvendin e kanë shfrytëzuar si strehë për t’u ikur hetimeve të ndryshme, sidomos ata që kanë ardhur nga SHIK-u.*

Agron Bajrami është i mendimit që ish-deputetët më së pakti kanë përfaqësuar popullin por ata, sipas tij, janë përdorur si servis nga ndërkombëtaret dhe vendorët për të votuar procese të ndryshme.

I të njëjtit mendim është edhe Mushkolaj, i cili madje ka shkuar edhe më larg, duke thënë se ata nuk kanë pasur as kredibilitet për të kundërshtuar apo për të debatuar më për çështje të ndryshme por janë përdorur vetëm si makineri votimi.

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9312

----------


## Antiproanti

*Mocioni konstruktiv i mosbesimit, në aspekt krahasues me Kosovën*

_Durim Berisha_

*Mocioni i mosbesimit ndaj qeverisë është institucion i njohur i të drejtës kushtetuese të vendeve me rregullim shtetëror parlamentar. Përmes këtij institucioni, të zgjedhurit e popullit mund t’i shkurtojnë mandatin qeverisë. Mirëpo, për dallim prej shteteve tjera, një formë të veçantë të rregullimit të këtij institucioni kushtetues e gjejmë në Republikën Federale të Gjermanisë.*


E Drejta Kushtetuese gjermane njeh mocionin konstruktiv te votëbesimit në bazë të të cilit kryeministrit (Bundeskanzler) i lejohet të kërkojë shkarkimin e tij nga Parlamenti (apo të shkarkohet me iniciativë të këtij), vetëm në rast se ekziston zgjidhja paraprake politike për pasuesin e tij. Pra, në momentin që paraqitet mosbesimi ndaj një kryeministri, në të njëjtën kohë nënkuptohet se ajo votë shkon për kandidatin që po propozohet të zë vendin e këtij qe po shkarkohet. Për shkak të rëndësisë së madhe të këtij procesi, kërkohet shumicë e kualifikuar nga numri i përgjithshëm i anëtarëve të parlamentit (në terminologjinë juridike gjermane Bundestag). _Madje, Kushtetuta e Republikës Federale të Gjermanisë ndalon çfarëdo mocioni të mosbesimit ndaj Qeverisë, në rast se nuk është caktuar pasardhësi i kryeministrit._

Kjo si rrjedhojë ka sjellë stabilitet politik në vend, pasi asnjë kryeministri nuk i është mundësuar të keqpërdor këtë të drejtë kushtetuese e cila i mundëson atij që sa herë që nuk përputhen numrat në llogarinë e tij politike të shkarkoj vetën dhe të organizohen zgjedhje të parakohshme, përmes të cilave do të kërkohej të rritej fuqia e tij politike qoftë përmes votuesve apo përmes koalicioneve me ndonjë partner të ri.

Është edhe më iracionale të kërkohet shpërbërja e Parlamentit në rast se Qeveria nuk është në gjendje të realizojë programin e vet qeveritar. Është thyerje e besimit të raportit të krijuar qytetar-deputet dhe zhvlerësim i votës së tij të akuzohet e tërë legjislatura aktuale për dështimin e realizimit të ndryshimeve kushtetuese, të cilin e ka sponsorizuar Qeveria dhe e cila në fakt po dështon për shkak të komplikimeve të cilat është pritur të ndodhin për shkak të parimit të shumicës së dyfishtë.

*Një Kryeministër që shkarkon veten e tij, ka dëshmuar paaftësi politike, nuk meriton te rikandidohet edhe për një mandat te ri, e lëre më nëse ka shkarkuar veten dy herë*. 
_Këtë praktikë të keqpërdorimit të këtij institucioni juridik-kushtetues e gjejmë në një praktikë turpëruese dhe iracionale vetëm në Kosovë._ Mirëpo, një gjendje e tillë është mundësuar nga përbërja e dobët e legjislaturës, deputetët e së cilës nuk kanë krijuar pavarësi të mjaftueshme në raport me vendosjen e politikave afatshkurta të partisë dhe nuk kanë krijuar lidhje stabile me votuesin, nuk kanë krijuar perceptim të mjaftueshëm mbi rëndësinë e stabilitetit shtetëror.

Një përbërje e tillë e cila kam frikë që do të zgjas edhe në të ardhmen ka lënë jashtë loje gardianin e Kushtetutës, pasi Gjykata Kushtetuese e Kosovës nuk posedon kompetencë ex-officio të shqyrtimit të kushtetutshmërisë së vendimeve të Institucioneve të vendit.

Ndërsa, edhe më e vështirë na paraqitet situata në këtë moment kur institucioni i kreut të shtetit nuk është i legjitimuar në mënyrë demokratike nga populli, por është rezultat i marrëveshjeve politike. Si rrjedhojë shpresa për ndërhyrjen e presidentit në mbrojtje të stabilitetit juridik nuk ekziston fare.

http://www.telegrafi.com/?id=26&a=6748

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi shpall `Misionin e Ri`*
Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, ju është drejtuar qytetarëve duke thënë se vendi ynë ka nevojë për një mision të ri dhe me udhëheqje që ka vizion të qartë. Ai tha se në Kosovë do të investohen 1.5 miliardë euro dhe do reduktojë papunësinë​, duke shtuar se qëllimi dhe misioni i tij është zhvillimi ekonomik dhe ulja e papunësisë ne vend.
 POSTUAR 21:01 / 08.05.2014 
Më poshtë mund të lexoni fjalimin :

Qytetarët e Kosovës janë për të ecur përpara për këtë nuk ka dilema, vendi ynë ka nevojë për një mision të ri me udhëheqje që ka vizion të qartë dhe që është energjikë.

Qytetarët të nderuar, unë sot po e ndaj vizion tim se sa dua dhe sa i vendosur jam për ta quar Kosovën përpara. Në muajt e fundit kam vizituar çdo biznes në çdo qytet e fshatë.

Në do të investojmë 1.5 euro në fuqizimin e bizneseve të Kosovës këto para do ta rrisin potencialin e vendit tonë për zhvillim dhe punësim këto para do të shkojnë për bujqit dhe fermerët që ata ti rrisin prodhimet e tyre.

Ne e quajmë këtë plan fundi i punësimit sepse ky plan kudo në Kosovë do të krijoj vende të reja pune fondi i punësimi është i hapur për të gjithë qytetarët që dëshirojnë të hapin një biznes , për çdo qytetarë që dëshiron të ndërtoj diçka.

Fondi i punësimit është për çdo qytetarë që dëshiron veten familjen e tij , ky është një synim për ti përmbushur synimet tona për zhvillim ekonomik dhe punësim , këto janë parat tona që pa nevojshëm janë duke qëndruar në llogari të huaja.

Qytetarë të nderuar unë them se kjo është koha jonë , ky është momenti ynë le të krijojmë një Kosovë të zhvilluar dhe moderne le të investojmë edhe më shumë në arsim le ti përgatitemi fëmijët tanë për të gjetur punë dhe të sigurojmë që asnjë familje mos të ketë problem për ti shkolluar fëmijët e vetë për këtë qëllim muajin e kaluar përgjysmova koston për studentet tanë.

Ne do të sigurohem që asnjë familje mos të ballafaqohet se qysh do të përmbyll muajin .

Në të ardhmen do të ketë edhe rritje tjera të pagave gjithashtu ne do të mendojmë edhe për sektorin privatë që tu rritet paga sepse e meritojnë ky është biznesi imë paga dinitoze, biznesi në rritje vende të reja pune.

Qytetarë ku dëshiron të jeni pas disa vitesh kush ka vizion dhe energji për të na udhëhequr përpara kjo është arsyeja sepse janë të rëndësishme zgjedhjet e qershorit.

Të jesh kryeministër i Kosovës është të bartësh mbi supe synimet e qytetarëve tuaj .

Me 8 qershor ne bashkërisht do të fillojmë Misioni e ri.

----------


## Antiproanti

*Isa Mustafa bëhet kreativ* 



Isa Mustafa ka postuar në Facebook një fotografi ku shprehë mjaft kreativitet.

Ai ka postuar në faqen e tij zyrtare në Facebook dy fotografi ku shihet dielli duke lindur dhe duke perënduar.

Në foton ku perëndon dielli, ai e asocon me PDK- në ndërkaq në lindje, me LDK-në. 
http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/33771/isa-behet-kreativ

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Antiproanti

> *Thaçi uron qytetarët për Ditën e Evropës*
> 
> Kryeministri në detyrë i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, me rastin e festës së 9 majit, Ditës së Evropës, ka uruar të gjithë qytetarët e vendit, duke thënë se ky vit do të jetë vit i zhvillimit ekonomik dhe i krijimit të vendeve të reja të punës.
> 
> “_Miq të nderuar gëzuar ditën e Evropës! Sivjet kjo festë vjen pak ditë pas përmbylljes me sukses të negociatave të radhës për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asociimit. Nga ky vit, integrimet europiane Kosovës do t'i sjellin përparësi të qarta ekonomike dhe vende të reja të punës_”, ka shkruar Thaçi në Facebook.
> http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9378


*Shtetasit e Kosovës festojnë të izoluar*

*Dita e Evropës shënohet si festë zyrtare në Kosovë. Për dallim nga vendet e Bashkimit Evropian, të cilat më 9 maj rikujtojnë këtë ditë si nismë të themelimit të këtij mekanizimi dhe për të gjithë është ditë pune, në Kosovë është ditë pushimi për të gjitha institucionet publike.*

Në Prishtinë, kjo ditë po shënohet me aktivitetet të shumta, përmes së cilave po shprehet pakënaqësia e shtetasve të Kosovës për kufizimin e lirisë së lëvizjes drejt vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian.

*Para zyrës së Bashkimit Evropian në Prishtinë, të premten, është mbajtur një protestë, ku qytetarët kanë shprehë pakënaqësinë e tyre rreth liberalizmit të vizave.*

Qytetarët thonë se ndihen të izoluar dhe se kanë nevojë dhe dëshirojnë të udhëtojnë kudo në botë, pa pasur nevojë për viza.

Lorik Berisha është 30 vjeç. Mendon se nuk është punuar si duhet nga autoritetet që Kosova t’i afrohet vendeve evropiane.

“_Po nuk është punuar si duhet dhe sa duhet, ka ngecje të mëdha në shumë fusha, kjo ndoshta është edhe arsye pse nuk jemi pjesë e Evropës apo edhe nuk e kemi liberalizimin e vizave_”, shprehet Berisha.

Ngjashëm mendon edhe Donika:

“_Po nuk mund të jemi Evropë, kur as nuk përfarohemi me ata, as nga standardi jetësor, as nga kushtet e jetës, si në arsim, shëndetësi apo ekonomi, jemi larg tyre. Na duhet ende punë efektive të bëhet në këtë drejtim_”.

*Kosova ka mbetur vendi më i izoluar në Ballkan dhe e fundit në procesin e integrimit evropian*. Vendet e rajonit tani e sa vjet mund të udhëtojnë pa viza në vendet e Shengenit, por shtetasit e Kosovës pavarësisht premtimeve të marra se liberalizimi i vizave do të ndodhë së shpejti, ata mbeten të kufizuar sa i përket lëvizjes së lirë.

*Kryeministri i Kosovës në largim, Hashim Thaçi, që nga viti 2010 kishte dhënë premtime se liberalizimi i vizave do të arrihet brenda gjashtë muajve, madje vitin 2013 e kishte shpallur edhe si vit i liberalizimit të vizave për Kosovën.*

Eksperti i integrimeve evropiane, Shenoll Muharremi, në një prononcim për Radion Evropa e Lirë, kritikon krerët e institucioneve të Kosovës për dhënie të afateve dhe për vlerësimin që ata i bëjnë vetes sa i përket plotësimit të kritereve për liberalizim të vizave

“_Nëse fokusohemi te procesi i liberalizmit të vizave, me të vërtetë është një proces për keqardhje sa i përket qytetarëve të Kosovës, për shkak se Qeveria e Kosovës dhe Bashkimi Evropian janë në një qorr-sokak në këtë proces, ku nuk po i dihet fundi_”.

“_Në një anë e kemi qeverinë, e cila ka bërë gabime strategjike sidomos në komunikim, ku ka premtuar haptas disa herë dhe gabimisht i ka rritur pritjet e qytetarëve që do të bëhet liberalizimi i vizave, kjo gjë nuk ka ndodhur. Dhe, në anën tjetër, e kemi Bashkimin Evropian që po bën disa vlerësime, por nuk po publikon raporte_”, shprehet Muharremi.

Muharremi konsideron se është koha e fundit ku Qeveria e Kosovës dhe Bashkimi Evropian duhet të ulen dhe të shkojnë se si të instalohet një afat kohor më serioz edhe për zbatimin e kritereve që kanë mbetur nga udhërrëfyesi, por edhe si të përfundojë ky proces.

“_Sikur kjo qeveri të kishte qenë më e mençur dhe t’i kishte alokuar gjysmën e mjeteve në zhvillim ekonomik, në gjenerim të punësimit, funksionalizim të drejtësisë, luftë kundër korrupsionit, Kosova jo vetëm që kishte qenë në listë të bardhë të Shengenit dhe qytetarët do të kishin lëvizur të lirë, por kishim avancuar me kritere evropiane, ndoshta kishim mundur të shohim në horizont edhe statusin e kandidatit për BE_”, vlerëson Muharremi.

Ndryshe, eurodeputetja Ulrike Lunacek ka thënë kohë më parë se gjatë këtij viti nuk duhet të pritet një vendim për liberalizim të vizave për shtetasit e Kosovës. Madje, sipas saj, procesi i liberalizimit mund të zgjasë dy apo tri vjet. /rel/ 

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=9377

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *Votat e xhematit në 800 xhamitë e Kosovës, tek “Partia e Drejtësisë” apo tek “LISBA” e Ramiqit?!*
> 
> 
> 
> Kosova me tri parti me aktivitete me orientim fetar islamik
> 
> 
> *Në zgjedhjet e 8 qershorit në vendvotime mund të shohim aktivistë ose vëzhgues (jo komisionarë e numërues votash) zgjedhor me mjekra, femra me shami e perçe, e religjioze. Në Kosovë tashmë janë tri parti që me aktivitete janë me orientim fetar islamik. Është “Partia e Drejtësisë” (PD) e Ferid Aganit, “Nisma për Drejtësi dhe Zhvillim” (NDZh) e Amir Ahmetit, “Lëvizja Islame Bashkohu”/ LISBA e Arsim Krasniqit dhe Fuad Ramiqit.*
> 
> ...


Une jam njeri nder keta Xhematet i ketyre 800 Xhamive por vota jeme nuk do te shkoj per asnjerin nga keta te dy.

----------

